# Have you really heard Germaine Tailleferre?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Looking for mention of Germaine Tailleferre here I rarely have seen her name come up. In fact in a long thread on greatest or favorite female composers, I think her name was only mentioned once. This makes me think most people here have never explored her. She was one of Les Six and would not have been in such caliber of composers unless she deserved the spot.





Germaine Tailleferre: Concertino pour harpe et piano (1927)





Tailleferre: Chamber Music and Piano Music


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Germaine Tailleferre (1892-1983): Le Marchand d'oiseaux, ballet (1923)


----------

